# Transparent auslaufendes Bild



## swadi (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo

ich möchte ein großes Poster erstellen und darin kleine Bilder plazieren, dass die Kanten nicht so aprupt enden, möchte ich die kleineren Bilder in das große Bild ineinander übergehen lassen. 

Wie kann ich daher ein Bild auf den Seiten transparent auslaufen lassen? Kann ich dabei verschiedene Strukturen der transparenz wählen, dass nicht jedes gleich aussieht`


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Juni 2004)

In den Aktionen von Photoshop findest du eine namens "Vignette", die erfüllt genau das was du brauchst.

Ansonsten arbeite mit weicher Auswahlkante oder schau mal unter den Tutorials, bei Bilder inneinander verschmelzen nach.


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juni 2004)

Hab auf meiner Seite ein Tutorial dazu geschrieben falls du nichts gefunden hast.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## swadi (14. Juni 2004)

Hi, 
wenn ich die Vignette Aktion durchführe, bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Der Befehl "Weiche Auswahlkante" st zzt. nicht verfügbar." 

Ich habe allerdings durch die Option schnein nach innen einen fast erwünschten Rahmen erstellt. (siehe Anhang) Nur ist dieser bisher Weiß. Ich möchte hier jedoch die Transparenz haben, um das Bild in ein anderes überlaufen zu lassen. Wie bekomme ich nun das Weiß drumrum transparent? Wenn ich die Farbe weiß als Transparent angebe, kommt trotzdem ein unsauberer Übergang zu stande, da immer nch ein restweiß außenrum ist. 

ShadowMan, leider komme ich nicht auf deine Seite der-webdesigner.net. 
Das Tutorial zum Bilder verschmelzen hat mich daher nicht weitergebracht, weil ich ja um mein rechtekiges Bild drumrum eine transparenz erhalten möchte. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## teppi (14. Juni 2004)

mhh komisch .. kann es sein das du das Bild im Bitmap Modus bearbeitest .. dann Schau mal oben unter  "Bild > Modus .." und stelle dort auf RGB .. 

Ansonsten ist der "Schein nach außen" ja gerade ein Schein nach außen und kein Transparenzeffekt  ... Für einen einfachen Transparenzeffekt nimm einfach den Radiergummi und stelle die Deckkraft auf weniger als 100 % und wähle eine dicke, softe Werkzeugspitze aus .. sieht aber nicht so sauber aus wie eine weiche Auswahl


----------



## swadi (14. Juni 2004)

teppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mhh komisch .. kann es sein das du das Bild im Bitmap Modus bearbeitest .. dann Schau mal oben unter  "Bild > Modus .." und stelle dort auf RGB ..


Sorry, aber ich habe den Modus bereits auf RGB und erhalte immer noch den gleichen Fehler bei Weicher Auswahlkante. ich wähle die Aktion aus em Aktionsfenster und dann mit Play, ist doch richtig oder?

So, ich habe nun meinen Schein nach innen mit ImageReady transparent bekommen und konnte es nun in ein anderes Bild einfügen, der Übergang ist sogar ganz schön geworden(siehe Anhang)

Ich wünsche mir allerdings noch verschiedene Übergänge, immer Schein nach innen zu nutzen ist irgendwie langweilig, wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Juni 2004)

1. Sicherstellen das das Bild im RGB Modus vorliegt:

Menü -> Bild -> Modus -> RGB

und

das das BIld nicht als Hintergrundebene "existiert" :

Doppelklick auf Ebenthumnail

2. Auswahl eines Bildauschnittes erstellen

zum Beispiel Rechteck*auswahl* mit Abstand zum Bildrand

3. Weiche Auswahlkante erzeugen

Mit ~ 10-16 px

4.Auswahl erweitern oder verkleinern 

zum Beispiel um 10px ( je nach gewünschtem Ergebnis) und Abstand zum Bildrand

5. Auswahl umkehren und ENTF drücken


----------



## Leola13 (14. Juni 2004)

Hai,

Ebenenmaske erstellen und Ränder mit weicher Werkzeugspitze (Grunge oder ähnlichem) bearbeiten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## juliaklein (17. Juni 2004)

Also,

du hast dein Bild ja auf einer eigenen Ebene, wenn du nun eine Ebenen-Maske drüberlegst - befindet sich, falls du´s nicht weißt, bei den Ebenen im unteren Bereich - dann kannst du entweder

mit Airbrush  und großer Pinselgröße die Ränder weich-/ transparentzeichnen

oder

mit einem Verlauf über die verschiedenen Seiten ziehen.

Wichtig dabei ist, dass die Farben auf schwarz/weiß gestellt sind.
Wenn du zu viel vom Bild weggenommen hast, kannst du es durch das Drücken von "X" wieder hervorholen.
Ach ja, und logischerweise musst du immer auf der Ebenenmaske arbeiten.

hoffe es hilft


----------

